
Show HN: Free Survey Creator - wallawe
http://www.freesurveycreator.com/
======
jamestanderson
This is really nice. I went ahead and made a survey (easy process!) but once I
received my embed code I was surprised. The script generated when I made my
survey is named in a very predictable, incrementing format. I looked at a few
others' surveys by changing the #.js in my embed code.

There needs to be some kind of protection to at least keep people guessing
numbers, because I don't want people embedding my survey on their site and
interfering with my results.

~~~
wallawe
This has been mentioned a few times. Knocking this to the top of the todo
list.

------
Bartweiss
This looks fantastic - I like the design and obviously I like the free. The
interface is much more attractive than the standard SurveyMonkey and Google
Forms options.

Two big questions come to mind. First, do you have or plan on an option for
people who don't want to embed a survey but link to one outright? Second, do
you expect to leave this up, and if it were to become heavily used do you have
a plan for monetizing or are you willing to eat the hosting costs?

I ask because with a bit of reassurance that it will stick around, this looks
like a nice, clean tool I have regular use for.

~~~
wallawe
My hope was to make this as clean and intuitive as possible from a UX
standpoint, so I appreciate your feedback on the design.

As far as future development goes, I hadn't actually thought about linking to
one outright. I wanted to get feedback on this barebones version and go from
there. Features in the pipeline right now are mobile responsiveness and
multiple admins per account. I will have to look into what you recommended as
well though.

As far as monetization goes, I just wanted to build something cool that people
use. I figure I can always set up some premium features down the road if
hosting becomes too expensive but right now I'm willing to eat a couple
hundred bucks a month.

~~~
zz1
Any plans on releasing the source code?

------
abakker
As someone who does quite a bit of survey work, this looks great for
lightweight stuff. I'm biased, but a key part of almost all survey work I do
involves cross tabulation, which requires an ability to manipulate the
collected data. Do you have any plans to handle data export to SPSS files, or
to have a web-based analysis tool that would enable generating simple cross-
tab reports?

Also, a small nit: lack of www caused a heroku 404 page, not sure why. After
clicking the link once, this stopped happening.

~~~
wallawe
I had to look up about half of the words in the first paragraph ;) How can I
reach out to to you to chat more about these use cases?

~~~
janekk
Here's a primer on survey data outfiling [1]. A good target would be to import
a survey into SPSS (or you can use the open source PSPP for free) or -
shameless plug - datacracker.com (my saas survey analysis app).

Contact me at support at datacracker.com if you want to chat, you'll just get
me.

[1]
[http://mktresearch.org/wiki/Getting_a_Data_File](http://mktresearch.org/wiki/Getting_a_Data_File)

------
monkey_slap
This is a little off topic, but the detail of updating the reflection when you
select radios on the landing page is _really_ slick.

~~~
wallawe
Thanks! I thought it was a cool little effect, though not supported in any
browsers but chrome unfortunately.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/-webkit-
box...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/-webkit-box-reflect)

------
cheepin
Wow. This is really easy to use. I can definitely see myself using something
like this. Thanks for sharing.

------
jgalt212
What's the latest on Survey Monkey? They have raised insane amounts of cash.

[http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/17/surveymonkey-
raises-800m-t...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/17/surveymonkey-
raises-800m-to-give-shareholders-back-some-love/)

[http://venturebeat.com/2010/11/03/surveymonkey-debt-
financin...](http://venturebeat.com/2010/11/03/surveymonkey-debt-financing/)

------
minib
Shameless plug, my side-project: [http://flisti.com/](http://flisti.com/) \--
Flisti, a free poll creator without signing up.

------
conception
The service looks pretty great but freesurveycreator.com makes me terrified
it's a malware site.

------
ringe
Here's my first thought: Pretty and simple. Second: Who is this?

Sorry, but I don't like signing up to random single page apps without
background knowledge about it. Why should I post my email to even more
potential spam sources voluntarily?

I do realize everyone has to start somewhere, though.

~~~
dpcan
I agree. I would like to see a "who is this" page as well, followed by a Terms
of Service and especially a Privacy Policy. How private is the information
gathered from visitors to my website that goes into their database?

~~~
wallawe
Completely agree and will be adding the official stuff later this week. I had
been procrastinating on getting this out there so I figured I'd throw it on HN
and see what people thought, then go from there. If people didn't see a need
for it, no use in putting all the official jargon in.

edit: my personal site and info can be found at www.will-wallace.com, just to
put a face and name with the site

------
justhw
I like that you ask for username and password at the very end, after user had
demoed the product.

Best of luck you're competing with (Qualaroo) Hiten Shah and crew.

~~~
wallawe
Thanks, this was inspired after using qualaroo and having a good experience
but $250 a month is nuts.

------
brothe2000
If you are interested in Surveys based at a location, I'd like to recommend my
company: www.RoomPoll.com

It's free as well!

------
carlsednaoui
This is great — I was actually thinking about making an open-sourced version
of this.

Do you have any plans of opening up the code?

------
diggan
It would be nice to see some examples more than a mockup on the landing page.
Both of the builder and the way to fill out the survey.

Is this strictly for surveys or also quizes and other related form-things?
Edit: I see now this is for way smaller surveys than I thought. It's basically
just a small widget you get from the service.

Shameless plug, I work for Typeform
([http://www.typeform.com](http://www.typeform.com)) where we have a
incredibly UI for both building and filling in surveys/forms. Check it out if
you're looking for a survery/form/quiz SaaS that have the biggest focus on
UX/UI and for more complex forms.

~~~
blumkvist
typeform is awesome!

~~~
diggan
I agree, it's pretty sweet! Doesn't stop people from downvoting me though.

~~~
squeaky-clean
It's not against the Show HN guidelines, but generally it is frowned upon to
advertise your project/company on someone else's Show HN post. If you're
offering advice, and linking to your own project as a reference to
credibility, that's different. Your comment comes off a bit like "If you're
looking for a real Survey webapp, forget this and check out mine!"

~~~
diggan
Hm, I see. It was more a reference to an alternative form application that
serves a different audience. I'll have what you said in mind from now on.

Thanks for explaining the reason to me!

